# trailering



## davemcls (Apr 15, 2019)

We have a three horse slant, travel approx. 760 miles to SC, then a return trip. On each trip the horses in the front and middle get "rubbed raw" in each direction. It has taken 2 months for the healing to show progress. Does anyone have the same issue? Solution? We are considering the purchase of a 2 + 1 trailer. thanks


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Remove the dividers.


----------



## davemcls (Apr 15, 2019)

any concern with them stepping on each other? We have used shipping boots; them don't last the first three hundred miles


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

Rubbed raw on what part of their body? 

The one in the front stall could be scrambling , we finally figured out that Sonny was at the least leaning into the divider when he had to be in that front area, which is often very small in a 3 horse slant bumper pull. We never saw any evidence on the front wall, but from where he looked rubbed, it was very high on his hip area, which couldn't happen unless he was lower than a normal standing position and also he had to be leaned. We figured that all 4 feet were at the base of the front wall. However, the horse in the second position never showed any rubbed areas. 

Maybe your front horse is getting in a position that is causing the second horse to lean into the divider as well. We ended up using it as a stock style by not using the dividers at all as Hombres suggested. In fact , we turned them around so that their heads were closer to the door, tied on the opposite side from the tie rings , if that makes sense. Horses generally prefer riding backwards , so if there is a problem traveler (scrambles, gets upset), that often helps them. Ours never stepped on each other, but I can't remember that we ever needed to haul more than 2-3 hours. 

Good luck,
Fay


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

davemcls said:


> any concern with them stepping on each other? We have used shipping boots; them don't last the first three hundred miles



Most horses are pretty sure footed riding in a trailer providing the trailer driver is careful about stop/starts and turns...
If you are afraid of stepping on...to me my biggest fear is cutting the coronet band more than anything else..or they would all be in a heap on the floor tangled up...
I use bell boots when I ship my guys.
Double lock style so they don't come off...
Thicker quality and Velcros well stitched on...
Our horses are barefoot but even when my horse is shod, bell boots is often all I use.
If, if I'm transporting a unknown horse, unknown how they ship...then I do shipping wraps to protect my horses legs from a scrambler...otherwise when just mine...bell boots. :smile:
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Take the dividers out. 

I wouldn't haul them backward in a designated slant unless you call the manufacturer and verify it is safe to do so. It changes the weight balance of the trailer and can cause issues. Make sure the trailer is used as designed. Trailers set up for a reverse slant are built to ride safely with more weight on the right side (lower side) of the road than a traditional slant.


----------



## humanartrebel1020 (Nov 12, 2018)

Is is possible to add padding . Quality over anything on this one. is it possible to sell for a different one?


----------

